# Magic 8 Ball



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Wow,thats a tuffy.What I think I would do:1)GET A BLACK PLASTIC BAG AND PUT A 8 TAPED ON THE FRONT!LOL. No seriously,I would probably try and get some flexible but sturdy tubing or thin wood.(approx 10 -15 pieces).Make a collar that you can fasten in the back of the neck and make an opening big enough for you to get mobility for your legs.Painstakingly make a full sphere(if you want around the whole body)-just make sure you make some way to get in & out of it and make openings for the arms also.Get some dark cloth or fabric and glue or stitch it to the form.gain make sure that you have opens for YOUR body parts.Lastly instead of putting an "8" on the front,I would make a triangle and under it use felt letters that spell out-Magic 8 Ball.Hope this helps.

rod spain


----------



## paintsaint (Jul 25, 2003)

rod has the best suggestion i could think of. but i would make it so you could have a triangle in front that you could change what it said. maybe, it does look good, etc. whatever 8-balls have. of course this just adds dificulty


If a deaf person swore, would you wash there hands out with soap?


----------



## Gothic (Aug 16, 2003)

Thanks, everyone.

Gothic


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Great costume idea! Sorry can't think of anything....


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Hmmm. First thing I thought of was hula hoops. Getting a few in graduated sizes so you use them as ribs for the structure of the costume. You'd also need to wire or attach them together using wire or tubing, sort of in a grid like shape, and build an interior shoulder harness and make sure it's easy to put on and take off (so open at the hip area so you can walk). Then paper maché (but using cheesecloth or light fabrics in MANY layers, then finishing with thin paper that can be sanded for smoothness). The real trick would be getting the main surface smooth and round, so that would take some time.

Thing is, without the little water window with the fortune thingy, it's going to look like a giant 8 ball (the pool table kind) and not the "magic" kind. So I'll have to think about how that could be done!


----------



## Kingpin (Jan 15, 2013)

The other issue is where do you plan to wear this? Will you need to travel in a car, or get through standard doorways in a house?

A standard door is only about 3.5 feet wide. If you want this to be a ball, and to get through doors, that limits how big this ball can be. If you want bigger, then it will need to be something soft that will compress to get through the door, if you want it bigger. A hard surface would make building a window for the text cube easier. A soft costume makes it easier for compressing through doors, but then makes window effect harder to do.

What are you thinking for size and hardness?


----------



## Kingpin (Jan 15, 2013)

Have an idea for the answer cube.

Put a circular piece of clear plexiglass for the window of the message cube. Then using clear glue or epoxy, glue a large zip lock bag to the plexiglass. Put your message cube in the bag, then fill the bag with a dark colored liquid. 

When you want to use the effect, and someone asks you a question, press your body against the bag inside the costume. One of the messages will appear in the window.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.deeptrouble.com/pixpages/h99_making.html

http://www.coolest-homemade-costumes.com/childrens-halloween-costume.html#c1


----------

